
Male Practice: Gender Inequality in Orthopaedic Surgery - douche
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3706651/
======
dozzie
> Here is the problem: The gender distribution of medical schools around the
> country is about 50/50; orthopedic residency programs, by contrast, are
> nearly 90% male.

ROTFL. The specialization requires applying quite large physical force, and
they're surprised that women don't pursue it? Somebody must be out of their
minds here.

